# Legislature Tuesday Feb 4



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

Tuesday Feb 4, 2003 
*Senate *bill 2198 Certificates of veterinary inspection & farmed elk is on the calendar for *amendment* (DP 6-0)

Here are the *amendments *(19 total) to be considered in the *House* on todays calendar

1216 Change bonding amounts for license vendors 
DP - 11-0

1223 Pheasant season not before Oct 1 & PLOTS only for Res the first week DP - 9-2 
PROPOSED AMENDMENTS TO HOUSE BILL NO. 1223 
Page 1, line 7, replace "begins" with "may not open earlier than" 
Page 1, line 8, replace "Saturday immediately following the opening of duck season" with " first Saturday of October of any given year"

1343 Penalty for poaching big game is the same for any aged animal DP - 12-0

1391 Raise Deer licenses 5 dollars for PLOTS Eliminates Coupons 
DP - 11-1

Here are the *bills* (64 total) to be considered in the *House* on todays calendar 
List below- the order on the calendar (usually the way they are voted on) 
but any amended above could be moved to the top of the eleventh order 
shown below. 
Those further down the line have less chance of being acted on today and will be carried over.

1342 Eliminates non game check off on income tax form 
DNP 11-3 (# 34 of 64 total)

1368 Requires first two letters on license plates to identify county 
DNP 11-0 (# 39)

1049 Protects guides records from being public information 
DP 12-1 (# 55)

1311 Non Res get half of anything over 90,000 deer licenses 
DNP 10-3 (# 60)

1380 Gratis can hunt in Bow, Muzzel or Gun season. 
DP 11-0 (# 62)


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

wonder if these will be on the mailing list, i doubt many people know these will be voted on soon


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

nm, i just got an email about them


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Rap, that etree is a pretty slick deal. And good letter last week! Must drive the outfitters nuts.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ya, that etree is sure nice. thanks for the comments, i hope it drove them nuts like connie krapp's letter drove me nuts!


----------

